
Ask HN:DippinDots is going bankrupt can someone buy their 4.5 MIL Facebook fans? - joeteplow
I saw the link on HN that Dippin Dots was going bankrupt and I clicked to see their Facebook page. They have 4.5 million followers and it would be a shame for a company that put so much effort into building their social media presence like that to have it deleted without some profit.<p>Is their a way for a company in the same market like Ben and Jerry's or Hagen Daz's to purchase the  account. I'm assuming this violates some of Facebooks guidelines but it thought it would be interesting..<p>We may see companies liquidating their social media accounts as they do other commodities and assets.<p>http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-04/dippin-dots-flash-frozen-ice-cream-maker-seeks-bankruptcy-protection.html
======
cd34
Chapter 11 is reorganization which doesn't mean the company is disappearing.

Chapter 7 and 13 are the ones where the company is liquidated and ceases to
function.

IF they are not able to use their cash as collateral for the loan from Regions
Bank, then, they will amend their filing and at that point, perhaps the
fanpage would be counted as an asset - at which point creditors would be first
in line to obtain the asset.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> perhaps the fanpage would be counted as an asset

But it's not something they own, right? If anyone owns it, it's Facebook.

~~~
cd34
I think it would be a pretty good test of the value of social media. If
anything, they could create a small spinoff that manages their social
presence, which could be converted which may not violate any T&C that Facebook
has.

However, it could be counted as goodwill which is not a tangible asset. There
is intrinsic value in it, but, you'd have to hope Dippin Dots knows that, and
a creditor also places a value on it.

Otherwise, as the original poster suggested, it might just vanish.

------
rhizome
What makes you think that 4.5MM fans want to hear about anything else? They
signed up for DD, not actual ice cream. Sure, you might think you can pivot
them into regular ice cream (which is not actually the 'same market' as DD),
but that was obviously not the user's expectation in signing up.

------
coryl
On a side note, Dippin Dots is cool about the first time you try it. After
that its kinda "meh". I bought some last month (probably years since I last
had it) and I was asking myself "why the hell did I get this again?".

~~~
JoeCortopassi
I respectfully disagree. Dippin Dots has always been happiness in a cup for
me. Hearing that they are going bankrupt truly marks a sad day for me :-(

